# Critique Nala



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Those aren't the best quality but I had nobody to take pictures so I filmed it and took some screenshots. :crazy:

Hope it's good enough to tell though, it was the first time I stacked her that day.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't critique but I really like her eyes and coat especially in #7... Love the sables..


----------



## juliejujubean (May 4, 2011)

She is very pretty! and great build as well, slim but not too skinny.. im not a professional but i know a pretty girl when i see one


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

cant critique, but love the picture on the bottom left. sure is a pretty girl


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I can't critique her properly with the stand photos pictured....but I will say this.....she is a VERY nicely structured female...and YES...you are right MrsK....I would *happily* take her into a Conformation ring!!!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Beautiful dog. I am not expert enough to provide more of a critique than that. But, I did want to ask how Judge was doing? Last time I followed your posts, you were talking about possibly re-homing him to a warmer climate? What happened with him?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

robinhuerta said:


> I can't critique her properly with the stand photos pictured....but I will say this.....she is a VERY nicely structured female...and YES...you are right MrsK....I would *happily* take her into a Conformation ring!!!


I agree. Gorgeous, great build and head.
Slight hump behind the withers? Right paw turns out?
Could be the photo angles.
What a beauty.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

robinhuerta said:


> I can't critique her properly with the stand photos pictured....but I will say this.....she is a VERY nicely structured female...and YES...you are right MrsK....I would *happily* take her into a Conformation ring!!!


I know, the pictures are bad. Next time I get together with the team I will have somebody take pictures instead. 

She is nicely structured. My dad said that she might even score a V if you'd get a Judge that appreciates a nice working dog but I don't think that's going to happen. I really hope I can show her before she turns two which is very soon but with the schedule as it is right now, I'd have to have somebody I trust to take her to the show since the SAR Academy has the highest priority right now.


----------

